# Back on the farm



## FarmerMack (Jan 30, 2011)

Well after almost a year of city living I'm good for the rest of my life. 
After having lost my Farm in Effingham NH to the bank the cold and the heating cost I will be back on the farm here in Stanford Kentucky.

I''l have 9 acres in total, up from 1. 3 acres is fenced in and 4.5 is rolling hills with a couple of gullies running through it. Good soil good water good people good god other than hens, and the Tennesse walking horse, red a nice stallion of 6 years. up north i had an Angora stud and and pygmy breeder for the cross pygora fiber... they can handle cold but not heat. down here they seems to have beef, and goats for meat only, occasional sheep herd.
I have a neighbor that know what Stock yard to buy from, but what to buy pigs, beef,goat meat, all of the above?


Mar 1 no longer a trapped country boy in the city. 

As Mr. Denver said "Thank god I'm a country boy


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your move and good luck!  
We are in Southcentral Pennsylvania and raise kinder goats (pygmy/nubian cross) for dairy on our farm, breeding  large black hogs who do well in colder climates, chickens and 3 horses raised for pasture eye candy at this point in time.


----------



## FarmerMack (Jan 30, 2011)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your move and good luck!
> We are in Southcentral Pennsylvania and raise kinder goats (pygmy/nubian cross) for dairy on our farm, breeding  large black hogs who do well in colder climates, chickens and 3 horses raised for pasture eye candy at this point in time.


 @ pasture eye candy, my oldest daughter can't believe that "red" the Tennesse walking horse has been ridden yet. I agreed but said he looks good walking in the upper pastier, there is also a mean little male pony i call "Ar$e hole" or Nepolan " because of his attitude, he does nothing and isnt that great at being eye candy, he's been voted off the farm.. me and the dog think he'd make a good trade for some hay or feed money LOL

Ian


----------



## lilhill (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome back to the good old country living.  Now you can breath that fresh country air again.


----------



## FarmerMack (Jan 30, 2011)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> kinder goats (pygmy/nubian cross) for dairy on our farm


It's true goats are quick breeders and I am in it to supply me and mine with food and a little cash to pay for feed n such. and i could use a couple of goats for some brush clearing, but I think I have had my fill of the little "escape artist". but probably not as I miss my Angora Ram "Rasta" goat, thought he was a dog i think.


----------



## FarmerMack (Jan 30, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Congratulations and welcome back to the good old country living.  Now you can breath that fresh country air again.


Exactly, we did rent in the next town over from the new farm and it is central Kentucky yet the air in town still smells bad especially in the am ... breath in deep ... mmmm roof tar cooking. cough cough. I spend as much time on the farm and land as possible, or the trophy bass fishing lake less than a mile down the road


----------

